# Refurbished Excalibur Dehydrators on Sale



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Got an email from Excalibur yesterday about refurbished dehydrators if anyone is interested in buying one but doesn't want to pay full price for new one.

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/dehydrators/refurbs


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Do you hear the fan when these are working. I have 3 of the plastic eaper" ones that do a fine job but i can't deal with the sounds of the fan on when working. I have a very old box style from the 70's that does take days to do what the others take hours but the fan is very quiet.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Gardensalive.com has new 9 tray excalibers for $259 now. Sign up for their newsletter and you will frequently receive email with offer of $100 off $200 purchase.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Helena said:


> Do you hear the fan when these are working. I have 3 of the plastic eaper" ones that do a fine job but i can't deal with the sounds of the fan on when working. I have a very old box style from the 70's that does take days to do what the others take hours but the fan is very quiet.


You can hear the fan. It's not as loud as the Nesco, but is definitely noticeable if you are in the same room. I keep mine in a utility room next to my kitchen.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

They can be annoying but I just put mine in another room while it does its thing...


----------

